# linux & antivirus

## zbled

hi, habt ihr eine ahnung, welcher virenscanner für linux brauchbar ist bzw. ob überhaupt einer notwendig wäre? soweit ich weiß, gibts ja noch nicht wirklich viele viren, die unter linux laufen ;)

danke schien

----------

## RainerB

Es gibt lediglich Virenscanner die Mails nach Windows Viren scannen, die findest Du z.B. bei freshmeat.

----------

## Cr0t

Ein Virenscanner is nur dann noetig, wenn du einen Mail Server laufen hast, damit kannste deine Windows BoXen im LAN schuetzen.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Nuja, damit ist alles gesagt  :Smile:  Es gibt Virenscanner.

Und soweit ich weiß, gibt es nicht wirklich einen

Virenscanner für GNU/Linux. Das System würde sowas

gar nicht zu lassen.

----------

## batnator

Prinzipell brauchts Du keine Virenscanner (noch nicht). Du solltest Dein System aber 1. durch eine gute Firewall absichern und 2. mit einem Tool wie chkrootkit gegen sogenannte rootkits absichern. 

Wenn Du allerdings eine File- und /oder eMailserver für Windoofs Kisten am laufen hast solltest Du Dir ein Antivienrpogramm besorgen welches unter Linux läuft. Ich empfehle für die nicht komerzielle Nutzung das Programm von H+BEDV welches unter anderem eine automatische Updatefunktion besitzt und auch von amavis (emailvirenscanner) genutzt werden kann.

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Das System würde sowas
> 
> gar nicht zu lassen.

 

http://www.claymania.com/unix-viruses-de.html

http://linux.oreillynet.com/pub/a/linux/2001/09/18/insecurities.html

ELF Virus Writung HOWTO

Dem Fazit dieses Textes kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen, das beinahe "Fehlen" von Viren für GNU/Linux erklärt sich zu einem großen Teil einfach dadurch daß es für die Virenautoren aufgrund der geringen Verbreitung im Desktopmarkt einfach nicht spannend ist.

Also, nicht mehr als nötig als root unterwegs sein, das minimiert den potentiellen Schaden schon mal ganz erheblich. Denn genau das ist ja das Problem von Windows 9x (ja, Jehova gesagt  :Wink: ), der Benutzer darf einfach alles.

----------

## zbled

danke für die antworten ;).. aber für die einrichtung einer firewall bin ich, glaub ich, zu blöd. gibts irgendwo sowas wie ein art "standard ruleset"?

----------

## batnator

leicht zu konfigurieren ist endoshield . just test it

----------

